

Goodbye to an old friend: 1-800-GOOG-411 [duplicate] - nikosdimopoulos
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/10/goodbye-to-old-friend-1-800-goog-411.html

======
icey
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1772609>

~~~
nikosdimopoulos
Curious why it wasn't picked up by the submission script.

Mods could you please mark this dead?

~~~
icey
The querystring is different. The matcher here will let any URL through even
if it ends in a non-relevant character (like a trailing slash).

Not much you can really do about it to be honest - I submit through the
bookmarklet and end up submitting a fair number of dupes as well.

